# the 461 owner reviews thread



## Trx250r180 (Dec 17, 2012)

as an owner of the new model ms461 ,am curious how other new owners are likeing this model ,it seems like more people are getting these now ,post your likes and dislikes ,only dislike i have so far is the filter collects sawdust fairly quick ,i ordered outerwear covers so that should be resolved ,has anyone had any issues ,likes or dislikes ?


----------



## rburg (Dec 17, 2012)

I believe I ran your saw at the fall gtg and I believe it would make its owner happy.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 17, 2012)

rburg said:


> I believe I ran your saw at the fall gtg and I believe it would make its owner happy.



yes it makes pretty good tourque ,i like mine a lot ,it probly is the same one you ran ,randy brought it to a gtg


----------



## rburg (Dec 17, 2012)

That would be the one I ran. Randy did a good job on it.


----------



## lly_duramax (Dec 17, 2012)

I got to run 1 tank through mine and the only thing I could complain about is the air filter needing to be cleaned more often than my 441. That's not really a big deal to me being that I blow them out every time I use them. Bone stock it ran right with my muffler modded and broken in 441. I'll report more after I get it back from Tennessee.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## s219 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yep, I agree, the filtration is poor. I bought the Stihl pre-filter for mine to hopefully make it easier to clean out. Prior to that, it was a real bear to keep up with when I was milling lumber (fine dust).

Other than filtration, I love the saw. It's a beast, and a lot of fun to run. Not any heavier or shakier than my old 441-CM was. Fuel consumption could be better, but I also want to revisit my carb tuning once winter decides to stick around here. I had left it a little rich when milling lumber in warm weather.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 18, 2012)

Super strong torquey saw right out of the box. But, lacking the RPMs of a 460 when ported. Perhaps that'll be figured out, or maybe already has been. I still prefer a 460.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Super strong torquey saw right out of the box. But, lacking the RPMs of a 460 when ported. Perhaps that'll be figured out, or maybe already has been. I still prefer a 460.



ive noticed less rpms too ,my xpw has a lot more speed in 20 inch and smaller fir ,this saw acts a lot like my 660 ,makes a lot of noise , and you can lean on it more than my other 75 ish cc saws


----------



## thomasjoven (Dec 18, 2012)

I love mine. But im biased since this is my first "modded" saw! It's lighter than what im used to (390xpg) and cuts fast enough to meet my demands, though im only running a 25" on it. Where can I pick up one of those outerwear covers? Ive just been rotating two different filters.


----------



## User Name Here (Dec 18, 2012)

I have cut probably around 5 loads off firewood with mine. I love it and I also share the sentiments about the filtration - it is a piss poor design. I did get an outerwears cover for mine as well. I am currently running a 28" bar with a skip chain. I have played with a 20" and it is impressive to me. I also have a 32" b&c for it for bigger stuff. Very happy with mine


----------



## young (Dec 18, 2012)

the 461 is basically the same saw as a 460 with quad port top end and the tweaks to go along with it. so if didnt like something on the 460 ie air filtration, av, etc, its going to be same with the 461.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2012)

I ran youngs today and one tank of noodling the filter was packed with chips. Best thing I've found on stihls to keep the filters from clogging is to remove the cover and just run the nut on the filter so the chips can fall off on their own.


----------



## young (Dec 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I ran youngs today and one tank of noodling the filter was packed with chips. Best thing I've found on stihls to keep the filters from clogging is to remove the cover and just run the nut on the filter so the chips can fall off on their own.



how did the prefilter work out?


----------



## WACutter (Dec 18, 2012)

*I Like Mine So Far*

It kind of reminds me of a 064 (I still KICK myself for selling that one!) in that is seems to have more torque than the 460. I only have about 2 hours on mine; it is set up with a 28" bar and full comp chain. I'm sure a 32" bar would be great on it. I put an 046 muffler on, and it seemed to help a bit power-wise although now it is louder. In my hands it also feels a bit smoother than the 460, although that could be in my head or the fact that the 460 has some miles on it. As others have said, the filter is not as good as a Husky setup, but it's ok. I'll look into an outerwears cover. 

I need to pull it out and fire it up, although I have too many other project saws to run and work on atm. Seems like a common affliction here!

The saw is a minor evolution from the 460, rather than a revolution in the way the 441 was from the 440. 

I like mine; it is a quality saw that I expect years of service from.


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 18, 2012)

I like mine alot, but they could have done something more husky-like concerning the air filter. the only other tiny thing that bugs me is that the 3/4 wrap handle gets in the way of one of the bar nuts so I gotta use a short scrench for it. I can wedge a regular scrench on it in a pinch but I prefer to get a full bite with the scrench, I don't like half arsing it. Other than that, this saw stock cuts the mustard and then some.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 18, 2012)

The 461 has really good torque. I don't own one but I have ran stock and ported 461s. I can't really comment on the filtration but if it's like the 460 then it's lacking IMO. They should have went with an air injection setup like the 441C. The 441 air filter basically never gets dirty. The rubber mounts don't matter much to me. I still like the 441C better, but if the 461 had m-tronic and better filtration it would be better all around than the 441C. For now though, the 441C will be the saw I carry to work with me.


----------



## bootboy (Dec 18, 2012)

Are wrap handles for the 460 and 461 interchangeable? I assume they are.


----------



## young (Dec 18, 2012)

bootboy said:


> Are wrap handles for the 460 and 461 interchangeable? I assume they are.


 
yes


----------



## young (Dec 18, 2012)

longtu511 said:


> dÃºng lÃ# mÃ¬nh dang c?n thank bÃ¡c nha,bÃ¡c hu?ng d?n c? th? hon du?c khÃ´ng



yes, those parts also interchange between 460 and 461....lol


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 18, 2012)

longtu511 said:


> dÃºng lÃ# mÃ¬nh dang c?n thank bÃ¡c nha,bÃ¡c hu?ng d?n c? th? hon du?c khÃ´ng



Believe merican is the language of this forum


----------



## tilenick (Dec 18, 2012)

:spam::spam::spam::spam:?
Or is it a language thing?


----------



## mrgoodkat (Dec 18, 2012)

Dad just picked one up. Good torque, feels heavier than the 460 i had, might just be me. Little easier on fuel than the 460 too. But id say if you can find a 460, try and haggle on the price of it. I dont think it was enough of an improvement to pass on the 460 if both are available.


----------



## bootboy (Dec 18, 2012)

Same crankcase?


----------



## like2surf (Dec 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Super strong torquey saw right out of the box. But, lacking the RPMs of a 460 when ported. Perhaps that'll be figured out, or maybe already has been. I still prefer a 460.



I have the 461 that tree monkee ported. I wouldn't want anymore rpm. With an 8 pin and a 28" bar it flat out rips.


----------



## splitpost (Dec 19, 2012)

:spam:


longtu511 said:


> dÃºng lÃ# mÃ¬nh dang c?n thank bÃ¡c nha,bÃ¡c hu?ng d?n c? th? hon du?c khÃ´ng


:spam:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 19, 2012)

bootboy said:


> Same crankcase?



Its similar but no,bigger oil tank under muffler,and different casting under the jug.


----------



## young (Dec 19, 2012)

bootboy said:


> Same crankcase?





young said:


> tank is the same. stihl just came out with the new style with the stihl raised logo on the tank.
> 
> crank is the same. clutch also. oil pump too. handle again yes.
> 
> basically p&c, plastics, recoil, crankcases, limited coil, are the main differences between the 461 and 460.



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/213670-4.htm


----------



## deye223 (Dec 19, 2012)

young said:


> the 461 is basically the same saw as a 460 with quad port top end and the tweaks to go along with it. so if didnt like something on the 460 ie air filtration, av, etc, its going to be same with the 461.





young said:


> how did the prefilter work out?



this is after 3 afternoons cutting hard wood with a prefilter
all this and NO change in tune . it's a 460 so the 461 will be the same


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ya but i bet its clean on the inside.:msp_smile:


----------



## deye223 (Dec 19, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya but i bet its clean on the inside.:msp_smile:



yep the stuff you can see there fell in when i took it off


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 19, 2012)

Awesome! Safe to say that it's doing it job well. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## young (Dec 19, 2012)

deye223 said:


> this is after 3 afternoons cutting hard wood with a prefilter
> all this and NO change in tune . it's a 460 so the 461 will be the same



thats good results for the pre filter. i just wanted it there for the larger chips that get stuck in the pleats. all the smaller stuff that got passed, looks to be easily blown out with compressed air.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 19, 2012)

Young I was also there yesterday and I have to say the outer wear cover looked to stop all the dust very well. I was very impressed with the performance of the 461 . Ran just as good as a 660 IMO.


----------



## deye223 (Dec 19, 2012)

young said:


> thats good results for the pre filter. i just wanted it there for the larger chips that get stuck in the pleats. all the smaller stuff that got passed, looks to be easily blown out with compressed air.



yep but if you want clean as new was it in petrol been doing it since i got it and no probs (every one says oh no
not petrol that will kill the filter thats BS)


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 19, 2012)

I do the same when they get really crapy.:msp_smile:


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 19, 2012)

yep wash in fuel, best way! I never could picture myself cleaning me filters with soapy water in the Bath tub.... and remember to dispose of the dirty fuel sensibly ...I pour it around outside around buildings, let it soak nicely into the ground to kill/deter termites, well i mix it with old motor oil and any thing crude. :msp_smile:


----------



## splitpost (Dec 19, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> yep wash in fuel, best way! I never could picture myself cleaning me filters with soapy water in the Bath tub.... and remember to dispose of the dirty fuel sensibly ...I pour it around outside around buildings, let it soak nicely into the ground to kill/deter termites, well i mix it with old motor oil and any thing crude. :msp_smile:



soap does't work ,petrol for me too,and it also keeps the grass around the shed slab away 


hey Darren,run that 460 without the cover,you will notice a big difference


----------



## deye223 (Dec 19, 2012)

splitpost said:


> soap does't work ,petrol for me too,and it also keeps the grass around the shed slab away
> 
> 
> hey Darren,run that 460 without the cover,you will notice a big difference



i'll get a wing nut and give it a go


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 19, 2012)

Push the knob out of the cover.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm hoping to see a 661 soon.


----------



## deye223 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm hoping to see a 661 soon.



yes i'm thinking about that the 390xp is the thorn in the rose bush at the moment LOL

does the R model have a higher output oiler like the 460


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 20, 2012)

deye223 said:


> yes i'm thinking about that the 390xp is the thorn in the rose bush at the moment LOL
> 
> does the R model have a higher output oiler like the 460



Yes


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm hoping to see a 661 soon.



I think there will be afew hoping on that one.
But will it have
MTronic
Fuel inj
Rubber AV
Same old filter system

or will they go safe like the 461 ?.


----------



## deye223 (Dec 20, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> I think there will be afew hoping on that one.
> But will it have
> MTronic
> Fuel inj
> ...



i'd be happy with 461 cylinder and 441 filtering the 461 seems more fuel efficient than the 460.

don't give a oop: about fuel efficiency just want heaps of touqe and 13500 RPM :arg:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats one thing that has not been said they have been puting 460 coils on 461s but what WO rpm are they at ?.


----------



## like2surf (Dec 20, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Thats one thing that has not been said they have been puting 460 coils on 461s but what WO rpm are they at ?.



Mine runs best at about 15.500rpm.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 20, 2012)

So what you are saying is if you have a ported 461 with a 460 coil on it you have tuned it to W/O 15500 rpm.
So in the cut if you take the load off it will 4 stroke.
Then if you put the 461 coil (rev limited to 13500 rpm) back on does it make and differance or changes the way the saw runs ?.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 20, 2012)

deye223 said:


> yes i'm thinking about that the 390xp is the thorn in the rose bush at the moment LOL
> 
> *does the R model have a higher output oiler like the 460*



Sir Yes Sir. 



Stihlman441 said:


> So what you are saying is if you have a ported 461 with a 460 coil on it you have tuned it to W/O 15500 rpm.
> So in the cut if you take the load off it will 4 stroke.
> Then if you put the 461 coil (rev limited to 13500 rpm) back on does it make and differance or changes the way the saw runs ?.



I can tell any difference running them with the 460 or 461 coil. I've not done timed cuts to split hairs though.....

They do respond well to an 8° ignition advance.


----------



## like2surf (Dec 20, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> So what you are saying is if you have a ported 461 with a 460 coil on it you have tuned it to W/O 15500 rpm.
> So in the cut if you take the load off it will 4 stroke.
> Then if you put the 461 coil (rev limited to 13500 rpm) back on does it make and differance or changes the way the saw runs ?.



Yes it will 4stroke at about 15500. It drops a couple of thousand rpm in the cut. It runs the same with either coil. The unlimited coil just make it easier to tune with a tach. There's no reason to change back to the stock 461 coil.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sir Yes Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you advance the timing by 8 deg with the 460 coil on it this would be some where near what the 461 coil would do bye itself ,thats the way i understand it.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 2, 2013)

Just checked the local dealers prices $250 more for the wrap handle. (461R) 

Can't be that much out west????????????????


----------



## WACutter (Jan 2, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Just checked the local dealers prices $250 more for the wrap handle. (461R)
> 
> Can't be that much out west????????????????



$50 more for the wrap here. In fact, it's pretty hard to get them without a wrap. 

$250 more for the W is highway robbery.


----------



## LFTS1986 (Jan 2, 2013)

Runs well with a 20" bar but sometimes the chain boggles up with a 25" or higher bar. Gas hog of a saw but still a beast.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 2, 2013)

That is Distributor Suggested Retail Price.

Who the hell is the distributor for NE Indiana?


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 2, 2013)

Someone on the other thread said it was probably the rescue saw, Carbide chain?


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes your looking at the rescue 461. Has everything the R version does plus depth limiter a large pull handle, a large heat sheld in front if muffler and a duro chain.


----------

